# My New Suspension



## Guyssets (Jul 21, 2005)

You see now, I work with the friends down at Disney On Ice, and travel each and every week of the year with my 28FRLS. 05 at that. So over the last year, my unit has seen about 25K miles on it. The suspension was kind of sloppy, and the leaves of the springs started to rotate out of place.
So, my big brain and I decided to replace...
It all!
New 12X2 Brakes (4)
New 5K Axles (2)
New Drums (4)
New Bearings (8)
and 
New Springs!
6 leaf 3.3K units at that. (4)

Gettin the old ones off sucked royal, but thats because they overstretched about 1.5"!
The new ones lifted my unit about 2.5" off the ground, and are nice and solid ride now!

And my brakes work again! I couldnt believe the difference.

Thats an upgrade i think that is worth noting!

Thibiteaus (the place i bought it all from) says it should raise my rating. But i am not planning on putting anything else in my unit. Just want it to last nice and long.

Ciao!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Very impressive. I think thats a first for Outbackers.com to replace the entire suspension and axles on a TT, an 05 at that









If you don't mind could you give us a ball park price for this? I know personally I'm looking at an axle flip but getting a better ride with new parts and raising 2.5" at the same time could be an option but the axle price I'll bet is pretty pricey.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW now that what you call a TV mod








And alot of work









Don


----------



## Guyssets (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, it was done on my 5th wheel style unit, and in the end it cost me about and almost exactly 900$.
After brackets, bolts, inserts, and junk included... Grease... Stuff like that.

Watch the connecting steel points. Those 2.5" long things that look almost like shakles on a ford, on mine, the circular holes for the bolts were ovaled out by the time i took them off. They wore right away.

Was a good upgrade in my book. I am very happy now. Will get a pic or 2 up shortly.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great mod, Guyssets!

Not flashy, but substantive. Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. Coming to Portland anytime soon?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow - great idea, and the lift is a nice bonus!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...you are one BUSY man!! Got pictures?


----------



## Guyssets (Jul 21, 2005)

how do i post a pic?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Add to the "Gallery: or just post a link to your personal web site.


----------



## klindsay (Oct 22, 2004)

Guyssets said:


> Well, it was done on my 5th wheel style unit, and in the end it cost me about and almost exactly 900$.
> After brackets, bolts, inserts, and junk included... Grease... Stuff like that.
> 
> Watch the connecting steel points. Those 2.5" long things that look almost like shakles on a ford, on mine, the circular holes for the bolts were ovaled out by the time i took them off. They wore right away.
> ...


The rounded holes and worn bolts bothers me. I have a 28FRLS are we looking at a design problem that should be subject to recall?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

This is one of those threads that scared and concerned me. I told my DH yesterday about it and he read it an was not all that concerned. Yeah! I finally I got him to look at this site!!!

Still twenty five thousand miles is a long way.....after 10 trips to Missouri we would be way past that at 1324 miles each way.

Last year we spoke to a couple from out of state...who had issues with a camper...I don't remember the brand of their fifth wheel but it started separating on some exterior seams and they were told that they were using it too much that is wasn't made for that. (It was not an Outback...that I would remember)

Is life/mileage expectancy of a camper listed anywhere?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Last year we spoke to a couple from out of state...who had issues with a camper...I don't remember the brand of their fifth wheel but it started separating on some exterior seams and they were told that they were using it too much that is wasn't made for that. (It was not an Outback...that I would remember)
> 
> Is life/mileage expectancy of a camper listed anywhere?
> [snapback]109425[/snapback]​










Indirectly - in the NADA listings....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Outstanding Mod














- An Outbackers.com 1st
















As for life expectency of the trailer...my plans are that the trailer out lives me.









But great question - I think alot would depend on how the trailer was been maintained?

Thor


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Last year we spoke to a couple from out of state...who had issues with a camper...I don't remember the brand of their fifth wheel but it started separating on some exterior seams and they were told that they were using it too much that is wasn't made for that.Â (It was not an Outback...that I would remember)
> ...


Sluggo...that is a prettly lil baby in your avatar! Where do I find NADA listings??? Yep...I am still new/green to this.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Sluggo54 said:
> 
> 
> > countrygirl said:
> ...


Look at the values of campers HERE....

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Outback owners manual clearly states that the Outback is not suitable for use as a 'Full Timer' RV. I would think that Keystone would be refering more to the robustness (or lack therof) of the various systems, and not the actual structural integrity of the shell/chassis, but maybe...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

